# [k3b] graver à une vitesse faible

## loopx

Bonjour, 

J'ai une nouvelle voiture ... cette dernière n'a pas de port USB => je suis obligé de recommencer à graver des CD   :Confused: 

Le problème, c'est que le poste radio/cd (CD30-MP3 dans une Open Corsa) fait des misères (probablement que mes CD, c'est de la merde...). Je l'ai gravé avec K3B en auto => vitesse max. Maintenant, je me dis que le CD passera peut être mieux en le gravant en 1x ou 2x ... je lui dis 2x, à K3B, et non, il ignore... Je recommence en sélectionnant 16, pareil, il ignore. J'ai vu qu'un bug à été ouvert .. et c'est "résolu" dans la version 2.0 (que j'ai .. donc ce n'est pas résolu).

est-il possible de corriger ce problème ? Sinon, quels sont les autres bon soft pour la gravure de données (avec mode manuel au niveau des vitesses, et qui fonctionne) ?

Merci

----------

